# English Language Book Sources



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I live and work in Culiacan (in my second year now). I am interested in updating my listings for English language book sources in Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta, and Lower Baja, as I may have chances to visit those places on occasion. Some of these stores may be gone or have changed locations; others may have sprung up. I am interested in getting the most current information.

Puerto Vallarta

The Book Store, Carranza 334, Viejo Vallarta
******'s Bookstore, Morelos 7-A, Bucerias
A Page in the Sun, Olas Altas & Dieguez, Viejo Vallarta

Mazatlan

Mazatlan Book & Coffee Co., Cameron Sabalo 610
Mazatlan Membership Library, Sixto Osuna 115 E

Lower Baja

LIGA MAC Used Bookstore, Paseo de los Marinos, San Jose del Cabo

Also, my understanding is that the Sandi bookstore in Guadalajara can order English language titles from an extensive database and ship them within Mexico. Has anyone tried this? How were the total costs?

Amate Books in Oaxaca also ships within Mexico and has a decent selection of books in English related to Mexico and Latin America; also some used books.

I do know that The Book Depository UK (new books only) and Better World Books (new and used) ship for free to Mexico.

I find that for ordering from Amazon in the U.S., it makes the best financial sense to have books shipped to my U.S. address in Carson City, Nevada, and then have my local agent there send out a bunch of books (up to 20 lbs.) in a medium or large flat rate box ($32.95 and $39.95, respectively).

Yes, I do plan to get an e-reader at some point as a supplemental device, but I will always love my printed books.

Feel free to share any Mexican information pertinent for bibliophiles!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I do know that The Book Depository UK (new books only) and Better World Books (new and used) ship for free to Mexico.
> 
> I find that for ordering from Amazon in the U.S., it makes the best financial sense to have books shipped to my U.S. address in Carson City, Nevada, and then have my local agent there send out a bunch of books (up to 20 lbs.) in a medium or large flat rate box ($32.95 and $39.95, respectively).
> 
> ...


Dear Fellow Bibliophile,

I stopped ordering books from Amazon because their shipping charges to Mexico are really outrageous. A friend recently introduced me to Better World Books, and I now order all my books from them. Sometimes their prices are a bit higher than Amazon's, but the fact that shipping is FREE still makes them the better choice. I have ordered three shipments from them so far, and they've all arrived safely in less than a week. I also like the fact that BWB makes contributions of books to various charities around the world based on the number of books they sell.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I love Better World Books.

They also take donations, for those in the stages of casting off the clutter of their NOB lifestyle.

Son and his wife sent a huge box to them, that they'd cast off from my basement, before leaving for the Peace Corps.

Let them know that the books are coming, and you can print out the free shipping label, carry the box to the Post Office, and be generous with your literary "friends".

They'll send them to people and places in the world where owning ONE book is a luxury.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Besides Better World and Book Depository, if I'm looking for a particular book, and I can find someone selling a small, light-weight paperback of it in the UK, postage is cheap and shipping times can be amazing—the record is 6 days from ordering it to having it arrive at my door.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I would recommend buying an ebook reader like a kindle or a nook. I also fought the trend at first, but now I can't imagine not having one. Books are cheap, download instantly, and there is no shipping to worry about.


----------



## froggie (Nov 3, 2011)

interesting about Better World Books - I order from them also and wait 1-2 months. I am currently waiting for an order from Aug 28th. This has made me decide to buy an Ebook reader - specifically a Kindle. Can I buy one here in Mexico or should I order it from Amazon and pay the expedited delivery fee and $18.00 customs charge. Also if anyone here has ordered one from Amazon, when it arrived, where you asked to pay additional customs fees?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

froggie said:


> interesting about Better World Books - I order from them also and wait 1-2 months. I am currently waiting for an order from Aug 28th...


That's a shame that it's been taking so long for your BWB orders to arrive. I've only had to wait a week or two for them to arrive at my local Correos in Mexico City. Do you find that other mail you receive in Valle de Bravo also takes quite a while to get to you or just your book orders?


----------



## froggie (Nov 3, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> That's a shame that it's been taking so long for your BWB orders to arrive. I've only had to wait a week or two for them to arrive at my local Correos in Mexico City. Do you find that other mail you receive in Valle de Bravo also takes quite a while to get to you or just your book orders?


yes. Regular mail takes 22+ days and pretty much everything I order on the internet is at least a month to arrive and some things just never arrive. That's why i am so uncertain about ordering a Kindle.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

froggie said:


> yes. Regular mail takes 22+ days and pretty much everything I order on the internet is at least a month to arrive and some things just never arrive. That's why i am so uncertain about ordering a Kindle.


It sounds like mail service in Valle de Bravo is the way it used to be in Mexico City. If some things you order never arrive (as opposed to taking forever to arrive), then I'd be leery of ordering something expensive like a Kindle. If you're expecting visitors from the States in the near future, you could order a Kindle and have it sent to them, and they could bring it with them when they come to visit.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

froggie said:


> yes. Regular mail takes 22+ days and pretty much everything I order on the internet is at least a month to arrive and some things just never arrive. That's why i am so uncertain about ordering a Kindle.


I am starting to get the feeling that there is a big difference between Mexico City and the rest of the country in some of these matters!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I am starting to get the feeling that there is a big difference between Mexico City and the rest of the country in some of these matters!


Your feeling is correct. Being sure of receiving your mail in a timely fashion is just one more good reason for living in the capital of the country!


----------



## PVMikey (Apr 18, 2012)

I live in Puerto Vallarta. Last year, I ordered a Kindle from Amazon and had it delivered to me here in PV via "international courier". The shipping fee was very reasonable, I thought, and I had it 2 days later, delivered to my door via UPS here in PV. Amazon also estimates the customs charges and applies them to your order, so you don't have to worry about your kindle being delayed by Aduana. If the customs fees are less than estimated, Amazon refunds the difference to your credit card. After looking for English language books here for two years, I now would not be without my kindle. I'm able to choose from thousands of titles available for the kindle on Amazon; and, when purchased, my books are downloaded instantly to my kindle for no additional fee. (When you purchase the kindle, you receive lifetime 3G delivery of books from Amazon, anywhere in the world, via satellite.)


----------



## masmgt (Feb 19, 2009)

*Books to MX*



PatrickMurtha said:


> I live and work in Culiacan (in my second year now). I am interested in updating my listings for English language book sources in Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta, and Lower Baja, as I may have chances to visit those places on occasion. Some of these stores may be gone or have changed locations; others may have sprung up. I am interested in getting the most current information.
> 
> Puerto Vallarta
> 
> ...


I haven't ordered books for years as I have a Kindle. However, before the Kindle, I found the cheapest way to get books from Amazon was to have them shipped to my Mexican PO box. No duty on books.

Martin


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Kindle book from Amazon is easy to order but they will not ship to Mexico, as last I heard. I bought one when I went to the states the last time. Then I just order or download from Amazon or my local library in Oregon which has ebook for lend. It is such a gift to get good books.
I download from Pirate Bay or other sites depending on what I want. Then I share them with friends & reletives. No more carting heavey books around twon or across the country when I travel. I once brought a suitcase full from Zihuatanejo, 50 lbs or more, to Mexico City and they did not last but 4 months. And then I had to worry about taking them back because they were from a bar for trade. Now I justt carry my Kindle in my pocket with me where ever I go. Shopping with the wife is now a joy.


----------



## PVMikey (Apr 18, 2012)

Mexicodrifter said:


> Kindle book from Amazon is easy to order but they will not ship to Mexico, as last I heard. I bought one when I went to the states the last time. Then I just order or download from Amazon or my local library in Oregon which has ebook for lend. It is such a gift to get good books.
> I download from Pirate Bay or other sites depending on what I want. Then I share them with friends & reletives. No more carting heavey books around twon or across the country when I travel. I once brought a suitcase full from Zihuatanejo, 50 lbs or more, to Mexico City and they did not last but 4 months. And then I had to worry about taking them back because they were from a bar for trade. Now I justt carry my Kindle in my pocket with me where ever I go. Shopping with the wife is now a joy.


See my earlier post. Amazon WILL indeed ship Kindles to Mexico; and, if you order one with lifetime 3G included (which is what I did), you can download books from Amazon instantly via their satellite, anywhere in the world (including of course Mexico). I do it all the time. I ordered my Kindle last year, and it was delivered via international courier two days after I ordered it from Amazon online. (I live in Puerto Vallarta.)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> I download from Pirate Bay or other sites depending on what I want. Then I share them with friends & reletives.


Hmm, I wonder why one of the sites you favor is called "Pirate" Bay?


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, you caught me. These are books which are out of print, but most are popular books. for me there is no difference between traded books and downloading books. Another source is Gugenhime Museum, All the calssics are available to download. have un reading!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

froggie said:


> yes. Regular mail takes 22+ days and pretty much everything I order on the internet is at least a month to arrive and some things just never arrive. That's why i am so uncertain about ordering a Kindle.


Another option is to download a Kindle app on your notebook or tablet if you have one. I have it on my iPad and it makes an excellent e-reader. Doesn't have the 3G of the Kindle device but with wi-fi the book downloads in seconds. I also have USAToday for Kindle which is mostly just the articles with some pictures. Was told by a USAToday rep that they are working on a better version for the iPad that'll be more like the computer version that looks like the newspaper. The app is free and automatically sets up your device for receiving books when you order from Amazon.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

vantexan said:


> Another option is to download a Kindle app on your notebook or tablet if you have one. I have it on my iPad and it makes an excellent e-reader. Doesn't have the 3G of the Kindle device but with wi-fi the book downloads in seconds. I also have USAToday for Kindle which is mostly just the articles with some pictures. Was told by a USAToday rep that they are working on a better version for the iPad that'll be more like the computer version that looks like the newspaper. The app is free and automatically sets up your device for receiving books when you order from Amazon.


Second that idea. I have Kindle on my MacBook Air. Can't wait to get to my Jane Austen from the Gutenberg Project (out of copyright books for free) on my trip to CA next week.

BTW: there are arguments for and against pirating things from the internet. The way that iTunes encrypts their content means that you can't lend it to a friend.

But there's a big difference between handing a book to your sister, and uploading a book for your 6 million best friends.

Authors put a lot of time, a LOT of time into what they write. They deserve to be compensated for it, if they've done it so well that you are eager to read what they wrote.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

I just remembered another form of recieving books from the USA. 
Powell´s Books in Portland Oregon, will ship free for an order of $50. US to anywhere in the world. Not hard to find a buch of good used books with friends helping to fill out the order. They are on line and it is easy to us their page. HAVE FUN SHOPPING!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> I just remembered another form of recieving books from the USA.
> Powell´s Books in Portland Oregon, will ship free for an order of $50. US to anywhere in the world. Not hard to find a buch of good used books with friends helping to fill out the order. They are on line and it is easy to us their page. HAVE FUN SHOPPING!


Better World Books ships an order of any size (even just one book) for free to anywhere in the world and donates books to charity in the bargain.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> I just remembered another form of recieving books from the USA.
> Powell´s Books in Portland Oregon, will ship free for an order of $50. US to anywhere in the world. Not hard to find a buch of good used books with friends helping to fill out the order. They are on line and it is easy to us their page. HAVE FUN SHOPPING!


I did not realize that, and it is good to know. Thanks!

Still hoping for some further information about bricks-and-mortar book locations in Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlam, and Lower Baja (or anywhere in Mexico, really), as mentioned in my original post.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

check out Editorial Mazatlan - independent publisher of English language books about Mexico for good off the wall Mexican reads


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned that outside of UNAM, inMexico City,there are books stores galore and many with English books, USED. Then there is the exchange in Puerta Angel. It is big. In Zihuatanejo there are at least ten places that trade books but none that sell. San Miguel de Allende has trading books too.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I did not realize that, and it is good to know. Thanks!
> 
> Still hoping for some further information about bricks-and-mortar book locations in Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlam, and Lower Baja (or anywhere in Mexico, really), as mentioned in my original post.


Lonely Planet calls Amate Books in Oaxaca the best English language bookstore in Mexico. They have a website too.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

There are a bunch of used bookstores in downtown Mexico City on _calle Donceles _near the Cathedral. Most of them have a section of books in English. You're not going to find the lastest best-sellers in these places, but if you poke through their offerings, you may find something to your liking. 

Donceles Bookstores | Planeta


----------



## goerge111 (Oct 23, 2012)

*The right book the right price*



PatrickMurtha said:


> I live and work in Culiacan (in my second year now). I am interested in updating my listings for English language book sources in Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta, and Lower Baja, as I may have chances to visit those places on occasion. Some of these stores may be gone or have changed locations; others may have sprung up. I am interested in getting the most current information.
> 
> Puerto Vallarta
> 
> ...



Hey their just a few suggestions.

I have scanned through the the post and I see you have been given some good advise to this point. The sources given appear to be basically high end retail stores which is along the lines of what you are asking. I mean not disrespect to anyone. The problems I had in the past is I wanted a specific book and brick an mortar stores were for many reasons not feasible in my case.

As I have spent a great deal of time in the past tracking down books for personal and business reasons I came across websites used by book stores when track down books for customers. As well there are usually a network of stores listing these books. I have great experience and no problems in the past and ordered about 100 books from USA shipped to Canada. I see some links to Mexico as well

If you check out Abebooks online this might be another good source for you.

In the past I did sell ebooks and have a contact to share if you are interested. 

As I am a new member and do not want to break any rules if you contact the Mod's and get approval I could put together mini libraries of Ebooks on general interest topics from my sources at minimal costs. These Ebooks range from free domain to varying end user rights. I do not have any affiliation with the website suggested above other than a customer and do not sell books on the this website.

Since moving to Mexico my library and sales were put on hold. Future project.

Happy reading to all


----------

